

Isaac Asimov's Advice for Being Creative (Hint: Don't Brainstorm) - dlo
http://calnewport.com/blog/2015/03/27/isaac-asimovs-advice-for-being-creative-hint-dont-brainstorm/

======
cJ0th
Creativity is just a word. It means different things in different situations.
Asimov wanted to find something profound. He was pursuing growth of knowledge
for the sake of it. Brainstorming is more suitable for situations that have a
corporate character. In that case creativity is simply a name given to an
instrument that maximizes (any sort of) profits rather efficiently. It's more
of a heuristic to identify a good-enough goal-oriented decision so that you
can move on quickly.

